# ISO Krab salad stuffed Jalapeno



## giggler (Aug 16, 2008)

the store up the street ( Albertsons) used to have Krab Salad.

I've tried a few recipes, but seem to be missing it...

it was sort of "sweet", with not much veggies ( most recipes call for celery, onion, etc)..maybe very finely minced..

it was creamy, prob mayo or even Miracle Whip, maybe "sweet pickle relish?"

It's a "guilty" pleasure on crackers...

but my 2nd Q. is how to stuff Jalapeno peppers? it seems like many recipes call for fresh? I don't think that will work..

shouldn't be it halved "canned Pickled peppers?"

I made these once, some years ago and wish I had written it down... this will be an appetizer for an outdoor BBQ..

they're HOT, but work well in the Tx. heat..

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Albertson's simply uses the krab, green onions (the green part only), and mayo.

To me, the sweet would come from the krab itself.  Anyway, that's all the ingredients I found when I did a search.  Just make sure you don't put too much mayo in it or it may overpower that sweetness.

Are your peppers going to be grilled?  If so, I would say fresh jalapenos are in order.  If they are not grilled I think roasting your own peppers over a gas stove flame or even under a broiler would help tone them down heat wise.  I'm just not sure about the canned pickled jalapenos - it just doesn't "sound" right for some reason.


----------

